

Ask HN: Finding work as an iOS developer - apporama

I've been getting more &#38; more into iOS development and constantly reading here about how much demand there is for this. Problem is I have no idea how to connect with these people! I have a web dev background and when work dries up I have maybe 5 or 6 reliable places I can hit to find new work but with iOS stuff there's elance/vworker or seemingly nothing &#38; I'd rather not compete for a £500 app contract. Similarly, my network is primarily folks who want web apps or for whom iPhone apps aren't a good fit.<p>I won't claim I'm the most experienced at this but I do have an app in the store and 3 more almost ready to go live. I also have a proven history of delivering on web apps for what that's worth. I do develop using Titanium rather than Obj-C as I'm way more productive that way. If that means I'm not a <i>proper</i> iOS developer then so be it :)<p>In short, does anyone know of a site that connects iWants with iHaves or of another way to get my foot in somewhere? A thousand thanks to anyone who can point me the right way!
======
bignoggins
"If that means I'm not a proper iOS developer then so be it"

You will find it much more difficult to get iOS jobs if you don't use
Objective-C/Cocoa. Almost every iOS job listing I've seen requires it. That's
almost like trying to get a job as a web developer without knowing
HTML/JS/CSS.

------
SoftwarePatent
Use one of these sites to prove you know what you're doing and get hired at
the same time. Good luck.

<http://www.interviewstreet.com/recruit/challenges>

<http://www.codeeval.com/>

<http://www.gild.com/>

------
rrival
Check out: <http://theymakeapps.com/>

------
davidedicillo
<http://GetAppsDone.com>

